# Danieloid ha superato quota mille!!!!



## miri

Che classe, che stile ha il nostro Dani! Grazie per i tuoi contributi eccellenti!
Non si può più fare a meno di te, avanti così!

CONGRATULAZIONI VIVISSIME


... e ti prego continua a trasformare le mie "zucche" in splendide carrozze!​


----------



## Angel.Aura

Ma non ci posso credere!!
Già millenario Danieloid 
Complimenti per gli interventi, per la partecipazione e per la cortesia che dimostri sempre verso tutti noi. 
Ottimo lavoro 

Laura


----------



## gatogab

*Danieloid*, me eres muy simpático por tu preparación, discreción, cortesía y sobretodo por tu* 'avatar'*.
Felicidades.
Caracoles, ho sbagliato lingua!!
Voglio dire che *Danieloid* mi è molto simpatico per la sua preparazione, discrezione*,* garbo, ma soprattutto per il suo '*avatar'*
Auguri.
gg


----------



## pask46

Congratulazioni... si può dire, in questi casi, "mille di questi post"?


----------



## Benzene

Ciao Danieloid!


Mi associo...con le mie congratulazioni, sei veramente in gamba! Continua così, ancora 1000....

Bye,

Benzene


----------



## TimLA

Cioa and Hello!
Congrats on achieving your first millenium!
I thank you for all of your excellent contributions and help!
We wish you many millenia more!


----------



## Danieloid

Oh my…! Non sapevo neanche dell'esistenza della "congrats page", me l'ha segnalata Miri… Be', sono commosso,  grazie a tutti! Per conto mio posso dire che sono felice di essere tra di voi, e di poter dare il mio contributo!
E, visto che gatogab ha citato il mio avatar, sia chiaro che non è una mia foto, ma quella di un famoso scrittore americano! 
Grazie ancora a tutti!

Grazie Miri!
Daniele


----------



## Hermocrates

Congratulations, Danieloid! 

100 di questi giorni! (...che moltiplicati per 1,000 post fanno... un sacco di nuovi, ottimi contributi a questi forum!)

Cheers!


Rye


----------



## infinite sadness

Anche tu però hai passato i mille senza dire nulla. Congratulation a entrambi.


----------



## gatogab

Danieloid said:


> E, visto che gatogab ha citato il mio avatar, sia chiaro che non è una mia foto, ma quella di un famoso scrittore americano!
> Grazie ancora a tutti!


Un AVATAR no es nunca la propia foto, estimado Daniel.


Felicidades Rye. Y hasta volver a encontrarnos (miles más allá.)
gg


----------



## TrentinaNE

COMPLEMENTONI,
Danieloid!​ 
~Elisabetta


----------

